# Question about New Model Blackhawk-convertible



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

I am looking to buy a single-action revolver. The Ruger BN-34XL: New Model Blackhawk - convertible is on my top list. I would like to know if the moon clip required to shoot with the extra 45acp or 9mm cylinder? The catalog and manual did not address this. Need a little help here. Thank you.
--
James


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

No moon clips are needed. I have the 45ACP/45Colt and all you do is swap the cylider.


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

talldrink said:


> No moon clips are needed. I have the 45ACP/45Colt and all you do is swap the cylider.


Thanks. Now all I have to do is find one at a reasonable price. Wish me luck.

---
James


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Found one, and it followed me home today. Spent casing showing date 05/14/2012. SN: 38-175xx. Will be shooting at the range tomorrow. 
--
James


----------



## sevensix (Nov 17, 2012)

Got a Blackhawk 45 Colt/45 ACP yesterday with 4 5/8ths barrel for ease of carry. These new guns are made much better with superior fit and finish but not anywhere near a Colt New Frontier (at 3 times cost!). I hope to shoot mine soon and provide a detailed field report on its performance. If I get a scratch on mine I will not shed a tear. A Colt is more towards a museum piece they are so nice I'd be uncomfortable shooting one

-sevensix.


----------

